# Bilt Hamber Finis Wax



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't think this gets the praise or coverage it deserves,I find it a superb wax which is easy to use,looks great,lasts ages and beads/sheets better than just about any wax I have used:thumb:


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Ross to be fair we've not pushed it much, we're going to though - it was very intensively tested for both durability and quality of finish against both waxes and sealers that were priced from about £15.00 to, well lets put it like this, the exclusively priced waxes.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

it is very, very good! On and off like a dream and some very, very good beading.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> it is very, very good! On and off like a dream and some very, very good beading.


I put the Finis wax on my tailgate and roof on the car RBOE on the rest and would say the Finis beads tighter:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Thanks Ross to be fair we've not pushed it much, we're going to though - it was very intensively tested for both durability and quality of finish against both waxes and sealers that were priced from about £15.00 to, well lets put it like this, the exclusively priced waxes.


I thought I say good things about seeing as you very kindly sent me the Finis and Hydra wax as a thank you for recommending your products thanks very much again:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Any pics??


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I use Finis alot myself now find it a very good wax easy on and of with nice beading :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Any pics??


:lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Avanti said:


> :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ross doesn't own a digital camera...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Both finis and hydra wax are excellent. Thoroughly enjoyable to put on and take off. They add a noticeable gloss to the paintwork too. The app-pads are fantastic, perfectly sized and they clean (and dry) without effort. The microfibers are a bargain for the price too.

It's nice to see you back bilt-hamber.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

:thumb:Well thanks. We're proud to make our products here in England and nice to hear that they're appreciated.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Great to hear Roy I love BiltHamber in general, eveything i've seen them put their name to has been fantastic, from their S-50 to their clay! Both 2nd to none.

Really hoping to try out the Finis wax soon.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

It's very good but hydra wax is easier.It's what i have noticed about bilthamber there not always forceing there products on people or makeing claims of where the best.It's the product what sell's itself not some fancy packageing.And the reason why I 95 percent now only use bilthamber and autosmart which I find works perfect for me.
And now they have been white van approved it must mean something
View attachment 16599


But I think they need to up there range as in trim dressing etc and be good not rushed out like these budget range some company's are doing.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Ross doesn't own a digital camera...


I will have to get one so I can post up pics of my Spec B I will be getting in fingers crossed 3 to 4 months:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ross said:


> I will have to get one so I can post up pics of my Spec B I will be getting in fingers crossed 3 to 4 months:thumb:


I've got one and will be posting pics of my car in 2 days


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

Here it is on an old Escort










apols for the poor picture quality


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats very Nice John, like the roof Wrap.... now i did have one of these stolen a few years back.....HHHMMMM...:lol:

Great product the Finis Wax is.... Unlike some i paid for mine...:lol:
Whole heartedly recommend it...:thumb:
Then again you cant beat a freebie....says while rubbing beard thoughtfully..:lol:

I Have put the review up of the Micro Fine Now...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207069


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

What sort of longevity does this wax give? Why use this instead of Autobalm?

I bought a tub of autobalm well before it took off on Detailing World through seeing it advertised in the classic car mags, still have loads left along with lots of other products that need using!


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks James, I can assure you it's not your old one  The roof is a solid panel made by carbon delight, we cut out the sunroof leaving a border then bonded the panel using aircraft adhesive.
The finis-wax goes really well onto the carbon with no buffing issues but then I would say that 
Your review certainly shows the finis-wax operating perfectly.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ahha,
I see the join now and forgot about the sunroof, very tidy.:thumb:


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

PootleFlump said:


> What sort of longevity does this wax give? Why use this instead of Autobalm?
> 
> I bought a tub of autobalm well before it took off on Detailing World through seeing it advertised in the classic car mags, still have loads left along with lots of other products that need using!


Heres the launch thread which gives some of the answers http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=177076

and here's chrisc's short review thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=178229


----------

